# 1995 HB instrument gauges



## bullfrog (Mar 30, 2018)

New to forum and searched this problem unsuccessfully.  Instruments (gas, temp, tach rpm) work erratically. Only thing that works accurately is the speedometer. I thought it was a bad instrument voltage regulator as I seen many other models Nissan had this issue. Took the cluster out and there is no regulator on it. Called the dealer and after giving him the vin, he said there is no voltage regulator for this vehicle. Anyone with advise on this ? Thanks for looking. I may end up getting a new cluster.


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

Usually, screws are coming loose inside or you are getting some corrosion on the "tape" wiring and contacts.

See this detailed write-up:

Instrument Cluster Repair w/pics (Part II)


----------



## bullfrog (Mar 30, 2018)

Thank you Joe for your help. I had not thought of corrosion etc. I used the link you added (very good) to clean up everything. There was some minor oxidation on the screws and board but, after testing, it has not changed. I will keep plugging at it. Appreciate your imput


----------

